# Thats me!



## Holzer

Hi everybody,

my name is Johannes, and I live in Germany, I love working in my little forestry-buissnes that I do in my free time. Please do not take it bad that my language is a little rusty...
I have regisered here, because it is a great community and I often read in the threats secretly.
Now a few Pictures about me and what I am doing.

Thats me at home (with Husky 357):






Here is my main Toy(Mercedes-Benz Unimog 417):















And my working saws:





If you want some more pictures of me and my equipment just ask for it.

Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## wigglesworth

welcome to the site. And I am extremely jealous of the unimog by the way. That thing has to be fun.


----------



## Holzer

thank you.
The Unimog is really great, it is such a small truck but it climbs every hill, goes through every muddy hole and pulls every load (slowly but ist does). It has only a weight of 3,7tons but you can put a 20,6tons-trailer behind it. It has 84horse power out of its 5,7l engine.
I love it even if it is not a cheap vehicle (its a Mercedes-Benz). You can ride to your job with about 50-60mph (max. 90km/h) so you leave every tractor behind.


----------



## Blakesmaster

That Unimog is the cat's pajamas. Is the skidder attachment a custom unit or are they built specifically for the Unimog? And don't worry, your english is far better than most on this site!


----------



## Holzer

that skidder unit is nothing special in Europe. For Unimogs there were built special ones, but mine is a standart part, you can put it on every tractor it is for the 3-point lifting unit of it (do not know how it is called in english). It is made in Slovenia and is very good for its price. Is has an radio-remote so you can manage everything with it, it pulls 60kn (6tonns) thats enough for nearly all of our trees, just one oak was too heavy for it, but I know someone who pulled it out with his forwarder.

Greetings,
Johnnes


----------



## valekbrothers

Welcome to AS.

That Unimog is awsome, but it has to be a white nuckle ride at 60 MPH empty.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Holzer said:


> that skidder unit is nothing special in Europe. For Unimogs there were built special ones, but mine is a standart part, you can put it on every tractor it is for the 3-point lifting unit of it (do not know how it is called in english). It is made in Slovenia and is very good for its price. Is has an radio-remote so you can manage everything with it, it pulls 60kn (6tonns) thats enough for nearly all of our trees, just one oak was too heavy for it, but I know someone who pulled it out with his forwarder.
> 
> Greetings,
> Johnnes



I'd seen skidder attachments that looked just like that for tractors here set up for a 3-point hitch. You're saying that you're unimog has a 3 point hitch as well? That's neat.


----------



## Holzer

valekbrothers said:


> Welcome to AS.
> 
> That Unimog is awsome, but it has to be a white nuckle ride at 60 MPH empty.



yes, it "swimms" very much on the road... I am riding the most time at about 45MPH.

@Blakesmaster: It has a 3-point-hitch (thank you for that word) here some pictures (if you know it you can see it)



:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks good, man. Welcome, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dadatwins

I thought is was against some german law to run husky saws in germany? Welcome and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Holzer

thanks, it is an unwritten law that I am breaking with that, about 40Miles from here is the Stihl-factory... But it gets better, Husky is coming, also Dolmar... but just joung costumers, the older traditional forestry-workers, and farmers ride just stihl-saws.
Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## Philbert

Welcome / Willkommen to A.S.

Nice photos.

Philbert


----------



## Zombiechopper

Wonderful photographs. Thank you for posting them and welcome!


----------



## Sprig

Welcome! 

That Uni-mog is awesome machine! There use to be a few around here but they have slowly died out over the years, still a 6x6 on one of the smaller Islands that is (from last report a couple of years ago) still doin farm work.
There are some great uni vid of 4x4ing over at You tube.

You know yer really zorched if you get stuck in one 

And yes! More Pics!

Cheers!

Serge


----------



## country boy

Welcome to A.S Thats a very nice line up of saws . And I would really like to have one of them unimogs that is one awesome looking machine.


----------



## peterc38

Welcome, That Unimog looks awesome!!!


----------



## Holzer

Thank you all for taking me welcome...
I have found two more pics...
In the winter:




and in the summer-time:




And another great saw (unfortionally not working at present):




Anywhere on my hard disk have to be some more pictures, but I can not find them... maybe later.

Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## Philbert

So if Germany has the Unimog, what is the closest thing we have in the USA: a Hummer?

Any thoughts?

Philbert


----------



## matt9923

you can get Japanese mini trucks. Honda Suzuki and a lot of companies have them. They aren't registrable because the EPA got them banned but you can get them online delivered to you home with a lot of options. They are around 4k-12k witch is int bad i wish i saw them before i spent 10k on my ATV, but the ATV is the best thing i bought in the tight woods. 
their are 100s of sites that sell them heres 1:
http://cajunminitrucks.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

Don't want to hijack but these things are great. 
Not as good as that unimog but their cool


----------



## tjbier

You have a nice set up there. Are you getting ready for Oktoberfest?lol Welcome!!
What's wrong with the Dolmar?


----------



## Holzer

@matt9923: oh, that are nice cars, we have had a Daihatsu Hijet for many years in the gardenery of my mother. With that car you are the king of the winter, where nobody comes forward, you can ride greatful... It is so small that you can get through every little way.
The Unimog is getting less and less produced, because it is too expencive and just for cities... for farming you can not get something else than a tractor. Just one company builts Trucks that base on MAN machines that can do the Unimog-Jobs, also if it is not so great in heavy terrain than a Unimog: http://www.toni-maurer.de/tuerkheim/fahrzeugbau/14.htm
I think the Hummer with big tractor-wheels is as good as an Unimog, but without hydraulics, mechanical waves(do not know how it is called), or 3-point hitch.
US-Trucks for heavy terrain do I just know from the military. Maybe there is much more?
@tjbier: I have never been to the Oktoberfest, that is just in Bavaria such a big thing, we have the "Cannstatter Wasen" that is nearly the same thing but not so famous like the oktoberfest. The Dolmar got "wrong air" through the radial rings, through that the piston got damaged, I will fix it within the next weeks, untill that I will work with the Husky 372 it is a great and thankful saw that just works.


Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## lmbeachy

Welcome to AS, great pictures, looks very interesting. Lmbeachy


----------



## BigPITA

Welcome to AS and thanks for the pics!


----------



## nategyoder

That unimog is awesome! Welcome and please keep the sweet pics coming!


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Du Trax den stoltz Deustchland auf dienen sholturn. Or something like that. I learned my German from Hogan's Heros.

Welcome. My best friend from School lives in Frankfurt. His name is Julian. If you see him tell him I said Hi.


----------



## Rookie1

Johannes, you take very nice pictures. You also have very nice eqipment. Keep up the great posts!


----------



## Jacob J.

Johannes- welcome and great pictures. You have a very nice set-up there.


----------



## Holzer

Hi,

I found some pictures of last winter, transporting some firewood.



























Some hand tools before the ride to the forrest:






Unfortionnaly we have a little time-difference, so I am sleeping while most users are online... but I try to answer...


----------



## Holzer

Woodcutteranon said:


> Du Trax den stoltz Deustchland auf dienen sholturn. Or something like that. I learned my German from Hogan's Heros.
> 
> Welcome. My best friend from School lives in Frankfurt. His name is Julian. If you see him tell him I said Hi.



Thats nice, but I have no idea of what that should mean, except of stolz=proud, Deutschland = Germany, dienen=serve(to do the job)...
Hogan`s Heros is called "Ein Käfig voller Helden" in Germany, and I love that show! I like "Feldwebel Schulz" best...
I think there are a few Julians in Frankfurt, but if you give me an address, I will tell him.


----------



## Philbert

Holzer said:


> Hogan`s Heros is called "Ein Käfig voller Helden" in Germany, and I love that show!



What does that translate as? Just curious.

(P.S. You are making us jealous with all the Unimog photos - please tell us something bad about them so that we feel better).

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Holzer

Hi Philbert,

"Ein Käfig voller Helden" means as much as "A cage full of heroes"...

Something bad about the Unimog... the price. And there is really a lot of technical stuff under that hood, there are a lot of things, that can get broke, and if you have to fix something you always are too unflexible in your arms. You have to know everything about hydraulics, pneumatics, and mechanic... also all the stuff about mechanics and transmissions...
You need some more? The engine could be bigger (or with a turbo).
But enough of that, I love this machine!!!
We have an Unimog-Club, we always talk about the dangerous Unimog-Virus, it is not curable... but good-natured.

Johannes


----------



## Philbert

*Here's a Unimog Accessory You Probably Don't Have*

Unimog camper (found in Google images)

Saw a different one a few years ago in Pennsylvania. Parked outside of the Harley Davidson factory in York, PA. German couple was driving it around the world and they stopped in for the factory tour.

Good place to keep your chainsaws dry on site.

Philbert


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Holzer said:


> Thats nice, but I have no idea of what that should mean, except of stolz=proud, Deutschland = Germany, dienen=serve(to do the job)...
> Hogan`s Heros is called "Ein Käfig voller Helden" in Germany, and I love that show! I like "Feldwebel Schulz" best...
> I think there are a few Julians in Frankfurt, but if you give me an address, I will tell him.



I was trying to say..."You carry the pride of Germany on your shoulders!" Spelling isn't my strong suit. That is why I call a Husqvarna a "Husky" because I can't spell Husqvarna...although I just may have now. I will get my friend Julian's address. THanks


----------



## Tree Pig

Willkommen auf der Website

Awesome job on the language. I bet your English is much better then most everyone heres German


----------



## Baldman

Great pictures. That is a very nice setup you have... the Unimog looks awesome!

I don't speak German, but lived there for 6.5 years (Darmstadt, Karlsruhe & Kitzingen), beautiful country!

Take care


----------



## Holzer

Philbert said:


> Unimog camper (found in Google images)
> 
> Saw a different one a few years ago in Pennsylvania. Parked outside of the Harley Davidson factory in York, PA. German couple was driving it around the world and they stopped in for the factory tour.
> 
> Good place to keep your chainsaws dry on site.
> 
> Philbert



yes, thats probably the best vehicle to drive to the logging-camp! I met a young couple (about 25years), they rode an Unimog like this:




With that vehicle Unimog 1300 with camping-attachment they rode 16250miles around the Mediterranean-sea (without problems except of the tires) then they met me to change the tires (they were totally worn)...
It was very interesting, that shows what this machines can do. It was an old army (Bundeswehr) Unimog.

@Woodcutteranon: It would be translated like this: "Ihr tragt den Stolz Deutschlands auf euren Schultern." But most time it is spoken with a bavarian or prussian accent, that makes it difficuld. Great spelling "Husqvarna" made problems to me also... (Huskvarna, Husquarna, Huskuarna... whatever)
Just give me the adress, maybe via personal message... It would be funny to talk to him...

@Stihl-O-Matic: Thank you! I learned English in school (Realschule) This is a type of secundary school for ages to 16. After that I had an apprenticeship as an electrician, 3,5years. And now (from september) I go to school again and want to get my higher education entrance qualification (Abitur). And in my free time I am always in the forrests, I do everything about the forestry work. I have chosen the wrong job...

@Baldman: Thats nice, I have never been to Kitzingen and Darmstadt, but near the university of Karlsruhe is one of our forestry-schools. There I was at a few seminars. My uncle lives in Ettlingen, you maybe have been there.

Tomorrow I have to carry some firewood out to the costumers, not much but there is a phrase in germany: "Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist" It means as much as: "Small animals make dung, too." (Also small steps bring you forward) When I do not forget it, I take a picture.

Bye,
Johannes


----------



## Philbert

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I bet your English is much better then most everyone heres German



Heck,

His English is better than a lot A.S. posters' English.

Philbert


----------



## matt9923

Philbert said:


> Heck,
> 
> His English is better than a lot A.S. posters' English.
> 
> Philbert



:agree2:

Better then me!


----------



## Tree Pig

matt9923 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Better then me!



lol


----------



## Holzer

Hi guys,

I just came back from a party, it was a kind of underground-insider party, on a glade in the middle of a forrest near the river. A friend of mine organized it. Had a few drinks, talked to a lot of pretty girls, was a nice evening. Here it is 2am on Sunday now...
Now the pictures that I promised.
I sold some firewood, here a picture of our little ladder. It is a great toy, we have it, because it is small enough to get into the greenhouse.










Here the half load, I had to go twice, because I could not take a bigger trailer because I had to push the trailer backwards into a deep-level-garage, I had 2" on the left, 2" on the right, and 2" high... I was busy to drive, so I forgot to take a Picture of the trailer in the garage... everything went good, nothing was broken, it was a good day.






a little saw dust, with that you can make smoked fish or meet, it tastes great!






Good night...
Johannes


----------



## frenchy85

Awesome looking set up. I have never seen a tractor like that, with a bed in the front.


----------



## Holzer

it is a old Fendt GT, it was specially produced for lighter work, like in vegetable gardening firms. You can put the bed of, and mount for example a sugar beet hoe between both axes, so you can look at your working devices very well. It is also useful with a front loader. But it sucks if it should pull...

















There were some produced with 4wd, this were interesting machines, a few had a forestry setup, like this:





They were produced untill 2004, then they quitted, because the air-cooled engines did not pass the new pollution tests...

Bye,
Johannes


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Welcome to the site.

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Holzer

clint999 said:


> I'd seen skidder attachments that looked just like that for tractors here set up for a 3-point hitch. You're saying that you're unimog has a 3 point hitch as well? That's neat.



yes, it has a 3-Point hitch. Its great, so you can use it multifunctional.


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks for the Pics Holzer! I especially like the pic of your work clothes. Here most forest workers wear drab greasy clothing that blends in with the vegetation, myself included sometimes. I prefer to be seen so I often wear a bright orange or yellow t-shirt or sweatshirt. I really don't want to be run over or sqished! But like most guys that work in the brush I mostly wear a hickory shirt. I'd guess OSHA (the federal government) will step in one of the days and require some sort of bright clothing for loggers.

BTW, love the Unimog.


----------



## Holzer

Hi,

the clothing was a problem in here, too. But except of the old farmers everybody wears protective-clothing in signal colors.
The Forestry Department and the security-advisers do not let you go into the forest without the right equipment.
This is absolutely right, otherwise we would pay higher insurance every year, because of so many accidents.
We have a sort of Department, that you have to join if you work in the forest, or have some. There you have to pay a little price, but you are insured for accidents. But they set up some instructions and advices that you have to follow. They also control the business if there is every thing alright. If you have big mistakes or missing stuff they also can stop your business until it is better. They also pay some training for secure working, that is really great.

Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## Blakesmaster

clint999 said:


> I'd seen skidder attachments that looked just like that for tractors here set up for a 3-point hitch. You're saying that you're unimog has a 3 point hitch as well? That's neat.



That's what I said. Like...exactly...my words. WTF? Keep the pics coming Holzer, looks great!


----------



## Holzer

so, now I am back again, in the last time I was a little busy doing my work, I started doing a school (some kind of matriculation standard).
I also took part at logging-champinships (not very successful, but it is great fun).
Here are a few pics of the pro-competitors, doing the challenges.
At first the changing of a chain, and turning the sword on time (world record is about 10sec):










Then you do the combination-cut (the cuts have to hit each other and the angles must fit):











And the precision cut (you have to cut the log fully and do not hit the red plate under it, and the angles have to fit):


----------



## Holzer

Part 2 because of the limited pictures in the forum:


For sure the felling of a "tree" (you have to hit the red pole in 15m distance, about 45feet):















And clearing a "top of a tree" (on time and precession):





If you have questions or comments, post them!

Bye,
Johannes


----------



## Philbert

Holzer said:


> At first the changing of a chain, and turning the sword



Johannes,

Nice photos.

Are you calling the 'sword' what we call the 'guide bar'?

Philbert


----------



## Holzer

I am sorry, for sure it is called guide bar, we call it "sword" or "rail", both no good words...


----------



## Philbert

Holzer said:


> I am sorry, for sure it is called guide bar, we call it "sword" or "rail", both no good words...



Don't be sorry - It's an interesting perspective to hear what familiar things are called in other languages. 'Sword' is pretty cool, and appropriate!

Philbert


----------



## matt9923

Philbert said:


> Don't be sorry - It's an interesting perspective to hear what familiar things are called in other languages. 'Sword' is pretty cool, and appropriate!
> 
> Philbert



I think sword is pretty cool myself.


----------



## Holzer

I just saw that I had two pictures the same, here is the right one, the World single champion Bals Recher from Swizerland changing his chain:






Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## WesternSaw

*Welcome to AS Johannes*

Great to see you as a member on AS.Your Unimog would be an excellent outfit for hunting moose with.We have a few Unimogs where I live in Canada, but you do not see them that often.Pictures from other countries are great to see,it's a little bit of an education.So Welcome again and keep the pictures coming
Lawrence


----------



## Holzer

so, today there was some "Homework" to do. On my mothers place we had to take a tree down, I could not fell it in one peace, because it was too large. I cut the lower lambs, then I could fell the rest, after it was smaller on the lower part. I did not climb a lot to date, so dont take it bad, it is not very professional.

clear the working area:





My mother in action:





ready to get up:


----------



## Holzer




----------



## Holzer

I am looking forward to your comments.

Greetings,
Johannes


----------



## rburg

What model of husky were you using and how long was the bar? Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## tjbier

As always Johannes, looks good! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Holzer

@tjbier: Thank you!

@rburg: In the tree I used my little favourite, the Husky 346XPG with a 13"bar, to fell the rest I took my Husky 372XPG with a 18"bar, because I was to lazy to change it, at the competitions I use the 18" bar, normally I work with 20" on this machine.

Greetings from the rainy Schwäbisch Hall, Germany!
Johannes


----------



## Huskyman4k

*Thanks Holtzar*

I like your pictures, very good and almost got myself a unimog years ago but didnt have anywhere to keep it really, great machine though.

You are dressed like every cutter should be, we are the same here in the UK and I look in horror when I see some of them axe men taking risks with their eyes & lives unnesasary. 
I see you use the best saws too, just goes to show you know your stuff


----------

